# Need help identifying a duck!!!



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

My brother in-law and I shot this duc this morning. We had a group of GWT teal working us and came in and we shot. I went to pick some up that fell behind us. When I got back he said there is one on the far bank that looks wounded and couldn't get up off the water. Everytime we shot it would dive. After a very frustrating 8 shots later and scaring everything in the county off we hit it. I waded out and it didn't have any tail feathers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmmm from what I can see I'll just take a long shot. It looks like a Ruddy to me.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Trying to get a clearer pic uploaded. I didn't even think about it being a ruddy.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I think your right Plainsman. I really appreciate it. I looked at some other pics of the duck I shot an the one online. Thanks again Plainsman.


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

yeah that is a 100% hardcore Ruddler....


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

BTW,,,,, that duck was not flying with a group of Teal.... it was probably there the whole time... they would rather swim than fly anywhere...


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Rudy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have fun biten on that leather boot.......


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Snowgooseman__SD said:


> Rudy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have fun biten on that leather boot.......


 Actually read where they are pretty good eating ducks....

In hand, most hunters would be surprised
at how stout the birds actually are and
how large the breast plate is on such
a diminutive duck. They are excellent
table-fare, especially when plucked and
roasted. If you are lucky enough to
harvest one this season, enjoy one of
Minnesota's oddest ducks, and consider
yourself fortunate you didn't have to pay
$50 for your "dollar duck".
Now if only we could teach them to fly a
little more


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

That's the first time I had ever seen one. My brother in-law has been water fowling for 10 years prolly and hasn't seen one. Being I Oklahoma I haven't seen any Ruddys. Bustin you may be right. No matter how close I tried to get to it it would just dive an pop up 15 feet away. I'll keep that in mind next time. I just hate knowing I might have wounded something and it Not be able to get off the water. The meat was tender once I got in there to open it up. We will see how it eats. Thanks for all the input


----------

